# Mayas Here!!!



## Younglutonmum

Arghhhh so happy to finally be posting here!!!

Well where to begin?? So much to fill you all in on lol!! I'll try & keep it brief, don't want to bore anyone lol!!

Saturday as many of you know I had to have a BP check at the hospital as it had been high at my MW appt. It was still high so they asked me to stay in for an hour so they could monitor it. Bloods were taken while I was there & all came back fine as did my urine sample. My BP just kept rising & finally went to 170/101 so a doctor came out. While examining me she found I was experiencing something called brisk reflexs. Never heard of it but it's not good for a pregnant lady. Soooo the decision was made to induce me. I have never been so so scared. I was on my own aswell lol!!

So 7:30pm they used the gel to induce me. Not wanting to scare anyone who's yet to experience internal examainations but omg it hurt so so bad. I was in complete agony. I called my mum & told her what was happening. I decided to try & get some sleep so told her to stay at home. Nothing was happening in terms of contractions so I managed to get some sleep until 4am when they came to do another internal. Another load of gel was inserted :( This time mild contractions kicked in & I got my mum to come up & sit with me around 7am Sunday morning

The contratctions gradually built & at around 2pm I had another internal. Was devestated to learn I hadn't even dilated. By this point I thought I was getting somewhere - I was even on the gas & air. I have never cried so much in my life. They did the gel for a third time & this time the contractions took my breath away & finally at around 9pm Sunday evening my waters broke. I got really hysterical & thought I was wetting myself, I was so upset my mum started crying to :( I was taken to the delivery suite & the lovely MW saw in my notes that I wasn't coping great with the internals so she got on the phone to the anesthesist to arrange an epidural!! This time during my internal they found I was 3cm dilated :happydance: :happydance: The babys heartbeat kept dropping & I was very nearly taken for a C-section but after a good hours heartrate from Maya they decided to proceed with my labour

I actually managed to sleep until 4am Sunday morning when the MW woke me for another internal. I had got to 10cm dilated in my sleep!! I was so numb I couldn't feel a thing. The MW took the gas & air away form me & got me to start pushing but as I couldn't feel anything nothing was happening. I was getting so upset & distressed. After an hour of pushing they had to get Maya out so the doctor was called & this is where it got horrific. I was pretty much hacked open for a forceps delivery. At this point the epidural had prettym uch worn off & I wasn't allowed gas & air. I was pushing while the doctor was tugging away. It hurt so bad, I thought I was gonna pass out. Finally at 5:43am on the 11th August Baby Maya made her entrance. So so small at 5lb 80z, I was carrying so much water

She is perfect & no one could have prepared me for how I felt when I saw my LO. I was so wrapped up in her I didn't notice my placenta delievry or how long the doc took stitching me back up - 92 stitches were needed!!

But god Maya was so worth it!!

I think im in love :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Maya a few hours old.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 164









Newborn Maya.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 140









Maya in car seat.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 163









Maya!!.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 183









Maya.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 161


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations!! What a birth story. 92 stitches ouch but well worth it Maya is gorgeous.


----------



## sjnams

Congratulations, Maya is absolutely gorgeous and you coped so well through such a long labour! Well done!! :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Tegans Mama

92 stitches.. :( :hugs:

She's beautiful though. Congratulations :D


----------



## Ema

COngrats she is adorable XxX


----------



## sam's mum

Wow...she is beautiful!! Congratulations!! :wohoo:

And what a birth story! :hugs: x


----------



## kadey

oh wow. congratulations 92 stitches tho bloody hell u poor thing. glad she is here and well though.
xxx


----------



## ryder

awww, she is so tiny and cute! Congrats!


----------



## emma_27

congratulations hun!! She is lovely :)


----------



## leeanne

You did it girl!! Well done. :)

Maya is a beauty!

:hug:


----------



## ashleigh2188

92 stiches!!!!! MY GOD you brave brave lady!!!!! she's beautifull and I love her name so unusual xxx


----------



## debs1

Well done you! congratulations and welcome to the world little Maya x x


----------



## bubbles

Congrats hun, she is gorgeous. 92 STITCHES!!! that bought a tear to my eye


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------



## MummyJade

Wow u r so so brave, 
I think i am guna be a wimp!! 
she is such a cutie little heart breaker once older
xx congrats xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

congrats shes adorable hun :)


----------



## LucyS

Congratulations she is gorgeous!

Sounds like you were very brave too hope you are healing well and arn't too sore x


----------



## Munchkin

Hi Kelly,
Oh, I am so delighted for you :cry: and so glad you now have little Maya (LOVE your choice of name)! She is absolutely gorgeous!
Hope you are coping well and the stitches aren't too sore? Is mum staying with you?
Big :hug:

P.S My granny is called Maya - very special name :)


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's gorgeous


----------



## MrsP

She's so tiny, but absolutely beautiful x x


----------



## Blob

Awww congratulations!! OMG 92 stitches...ouch!! She is so perfect though congratulations!!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Congrats Kelly, i'm so happy for you. Maya really is beautiful, and so teeny! The cardy she's wearing in the carseat pick drowns her :cloud9:

And OMG 92 stitches? You brave lady!

:hug:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Well done Kelly!!!! 
She is gorgeous xxxx


----------



## cosmotbear

wooooo! What a birth story, well done you, it sounds absolutely terrifying!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## elles28

Congrats she is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## greenkat

Congratulations!!


----------



## Monkeh

92 stitches, ouch! Well done though, she's gorgeous! :D


----------



## carries

I actually crossed my legs when i read 92 stitches!! Well done! She is beautiful xx


----------



## nikky0907

Good job girl! :)

She is absolutly stunning,congratulations!


----------



## Vicky2806

Well done - she is gorgeous an your so brave xxx :hug:


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations hun she is gorgeous!


----------



## Emsi76

92........................where do you collect your medal?????

Congrats!


----------



## Spartacus

Massive congratulations! She is beautiful!! Well done to you mummy!


----------



## bex

So glad that Maya has made a safe entry into the world. What a birth story though and poor you for needing all those stitches. But like you say, they are worth the pain.

Hope your ok hun xx


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## Kelliex

Worth everyone of those 92 stitches........... she's gorgeous :D:D:D:D
x x x x x x x x x


----------



## hotsexymum

:happydance::happydance::hugs:
Congratulations


----------



## BeckyBoo

She is gorgeous hun!! Congrats!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done, shes gorgeous and I love her name xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

WOW! What a story! I'm scared now, lol.

Maya is beautiful. I'm glad you settled on that name, it is perfect!


----------



## gde78

My god. Just said congrats in another thread, but what an experience. Well done you. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Mira

Comgrats!!! She's such a sweetie!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations! she's gorgeous. Also love the name you chose :)


----------



## chefamy1122

She is so beautiful!


----------



## clairebear

what a srory well done she is lovely hun xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Congratulations hun!!

Well done! 92 stitches wow!

She's gorgeous :D

xxx


----------



## lfc_sarah

Congrats xx


----------



## smartie

Congratulations!


----------



## alio

Oh my Lord, scary story but what a beautiful end product. Enjoy her babes.
x


----------



## Linzi

92 stitches! jesus... I hope yiou're feeling ok now. I was upset about my 3! 

Your little girl is beautiful :)

xxx


----------



## brownhairedmom

92 STITCHES!?!?!?!??! Oh my good lord, someone had better find a better way to a baby out before November because I am keeping my legs CROSSED!!!


She's beautiful Kelly! I saw your pics on Facebook (haven't checked around here yet) and she is absolutely gorgeous


Congratulations!!


----------



## Becki77

Mayas beautiful! well done! 92 Stitches though, bloody hell!i feel for you! xx


----------



## masi

Thats sounds horrific, you were very brave, and just look what you have to show for it, she's perfect, congrats!!


----------



## leedsforever

congrats hunni... shes gorgeous :yipee:


----------



## maybebaby

Wow!!!! Sorry to hear you had such a rough labour and delivery - but she is gorgeous!! Welcome to the world Maya!! :hugs: And good job Kelly!!!


----------



## Laura1984

congrats! xxx


----------



## alphatee

oh my 92 stitches!!congrats shes absolutely beautiful


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. What a gorgeous little girl. x


----------



## CamoQueen

Ohh, she's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## CK Too

92 stitches, my eyes are watering just thinking of it. Congratulations and well done to you. She´s a little beauty.


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations :hug:


----------



## welshcakes79

CONGRATULATIONS maya is beautifull :) x


----------



## maddiwatts19

sweetheart she's gorgeous!!! you must be such a proud mummy!
congratulations sweetheart xx


----------



## polo_princess

Awww well done Kelly shes gorgeous!!


----------



## dizzle

Congratulations, she's beautiful :hug:


----------



## missjacey44

Congratulations!! Bloody hell 92 stitches.. i bet she is worth all that pain though! she is gorgeous x


----------



## Mummy2Many

congratulations hun, she's so beautiful!!


----------



## passengerrach

congrats hun shes gorgeous an so tiny


----------



## wilbrabeany

gosh 92 stitches what an epic journey. congrats you must be soo proud.xxx


----------



## danni2609

Well done i know how u feel on the stitches front i had loads too bloody kills! She is beautiful and im sure worth every bit of it! xx


----------



## x-amy-x

she is beautiful, congratulations

xxx


----------



## cuddles314

Aww honey, she's a cutie!! Congratulations and well done sweetheart.
xxx


----------



## babe2ooo

bloody hell well done girl, 92 stitches wow hope you feeling ok and baby is lovely


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

As I said on facebook babes she is absolutely gorgeous <3 x


----------



## SuzyQ

OMG, what a story. Well done to you! And baby Maya is gorge.


----------



## Pearl

oh wow , u done so well for getting through ... i hope i can make it !!!
congratulations , maya is beautiful and so tiny and cute, bless x


----------



## lorrilou

well done hun.

she is absolutely gorgeous, congratulations.


----------



## Carolyn

i feel you pain!! she's worth it though! so tiny and perfect. did they keep you in long?


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations hun, she's gorgeous. sounds like you had a hard labour but least you got through it and got a beautiful little girl at the end xx


----------



## Elli21

Well done..congratulations! shes gorgeous!!


----------



## KatienSam

sorry i read and run yesterday, as soon as i heard 92 stitches i ran away and hid, blimey you brave brave woman!!! bet she is all worth it, she looks gorgeous hun :)

xxxx


----------



## LauraAlicia

Congratulations! shes beautiful :hugs:


----------



## CrystalBell

Young, Congrats on ur adorable bundle of joy! She looks beautiful. 92 Sticthes? I think I'm about to pass out. Well done tho!


----------



## nessajane

Congrats shes lovely. Great name choice too !!!


----------



## Tinylo

Congratulations to you and well done on the arrival of little Maya. It sounds like you did really well. :hugs:

Like you said, they're so worth every bit of pain :happydance:


----------



## Gems

Maya is so beautiful and you are one brave woman ! xxxx


----------



## thelilbump

congratulations!

Gosh the thought alone of 92 stitches makes my eyes water. Hope they heal up quickly for you. Well done, Mayas gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Awww, she is beautiful.. congrats xxxx


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations, hun.


----------



## GemGems

Congrats! She's beautiful! I think the birth would have been less complicated if you were naturally ready to give birth instead of being induced. But they obviously had no choice because of brisk reflex. Dont let it put you off for future babies! :hugs:


----------



## Hoping

:shock: 92 stitches...

You are sooo brave!

Congratulations, she is really beautiful.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Aww congrats hun x


----------



## 1st_baby

Congrats on your lil girl shes gorgeous !


----------



## Emma_x

Congratulations she is stunning :) x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Congratulations!!!!

Shes adorable:hugs:

Well done you!


----------



## stefb

awwww shes so tiny well done you


----------



## aurora32

awww she is adorable!!! Congratz.......:)



:hug:


----------



## embo216

Congratulations, she really is a little princess, so beautiful! The stitches do get better hun. xxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

My god, 92 stitches :shock: Well done you hun. Sounds like you had a tough time, but it was worth it. You have an adorable little girl. Congratulations :hug:


----------



## xarlenex

I had no idea Maya was here!! Was just about to post and see where you'd gone! Should check this section more often :lol:

Congrats :) Shes gorgeous xx


----------



## bambikate

wow she's beautiful congrats!!! 92 stitches??? You poor thing! x x


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Belle

yay congrats hun shes beautiful.xx


----------



## enigma

Awe shes so sweet, congrats.
But 92 stitches, ouch ouch ouch!!!


----------



## Younglutonmum

Thank you all for your lovely messages girls :)

I'm feeling great & my stitches aren't really bothering me. Think i'm still hyped up in adrenalin lol!!! 

Maya's doing really well too. She's a little angel :)

xxxxxxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

congratulations, baby maya gorgous!


----------



## Donna79x

awww she is beautiful... well done and congratualtions xxx


----------



## Lauz_1601

ouch poor you! but well done hunny, and she is so tiny and so beautiful! congratulations xxx


----------



## kelly86

congrats shes lovely


----------



## Deise

Congrats love!!! She totally looks like a Maya too!!!


----------



## Sparky0207

92 stitches - ouch! Congrats tho hun, she is gorgeous!


----------



## redberry3

congrats!! she's beautiful!


----------



## charveyron

Congratulations she's gorgeous and so weeny!!! :hugs::pink:


----------



## demonmadcat

congrats hun. she's gorgeous. and we were in hospital at the same time.. 
you had a much rougher time of it than me tho.
am glad you're both ok.

Em
x


----------



## katix333

what a cutie, but 92 :O ouch!


----------

